# linee guida gentoo

## tonicucoz

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di gentoo, anche se uso linux da un annetto. 

Sono rimansto affascinato da Gentoo e dalla libertà di installazione che lascia, ma devo dire, anche un po' disorientato. Avrei solo bisogno di un chiarimento (per ora).

Prima di tutto installo Gentoo seguendo la guida per principianti che si trova nel sito italiano di Gentoo

Poi vorrei installare un ambiente grafico. Domande:

1- Devo installare prima xorg o prima Gnome (Kde)? Ho trovato le guide per installare entrambe ma non è specificato l'ordine

Grazie ciao!

----------

## grentis

gnome o kde dovrebbero portarsi dietro xorg come dipendenza, quindi bastano loro...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *grentis wrote:*   

> gnome o kde dovrebbero portarsi dietro xorg come dipendenza, quindi bastano loro...

 

E' vero!

Però potrebbe essere conveniente installare xorg indipendentemente da gnome o kde così da poter utilizzare diversi ambienti desktop e magari disinstallarne uno senza avere problemi....

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

cambia titolo al tuo post.... non ha alcuna attinenza con la domanda che hai posto...

----------

## Luca89

Io consiglio di installare per primo Xorg e testarne il funzionamento con un window manager minimale (tipo fluxbox). Dopo leggi le guide per Gnome o Kde e installa quello che preferisci.

----------

## mcvash

per me ti installi prima xorg, e lo testi senza wm

Oppure parti subito con kde io facevo cosi' le prime volte e non mi ha mai dato problemi di sorta

----------

## lucapost

 *tonicucoz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima di tutto installo Gentoo seguendo la guida per principianti che si trova nel sito italiano di Gentoo

 

Spero che tu ti sia riferito alle guide che si trova a partire da: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml e non a gentoo.it ecc

----------

